
5 years of books and courses or how I made $369k on the side - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/5-years-of-books-courses-or-how-i-made-369000-on-the-side/swizec/9453
======
RikNieu
Very inspirational, man! Keep it up!

~~~
Swizec
Thanks! Gonna give it my all :)

